# Carpet over new concrete



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Trying to figure out a schedule and came across a question. How long after concrete is poured approx. 6" can you put down a glue down carpet?


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

That's a good question..I have never had to answer it because any time I have needed to have carpet put down on concrete it has had PLENTY of time to dry.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Lay the carpet down on it as soon as you can walk on it. Then wait 21 days and install it.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Eric K said:


> Trying to figure out a schedule and came across a question. How long after concrete is poured approx. 6" can you put down a glue down carpet?


Do a moisture test by taping a piece of plastic to the floor in a couple of different area's, if it is still wet and it shows, you will get mildew and the glue will probably fail.

How long ago has the concrete been poured?

Can you run the A/C to help with the humidity?


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

bwalley said:


> Do a moisture test by taping a piece of plastic to the floor in a couple of different area's, if it is still wet and it shows, you will get mildew and the glue will probably fail.
> 
> How long ago has the concrete been poured?
> 
> Can you run the A/C to help with the humidity?


Concrete has not been poured yet. Still in the planning stages. Thanks for the replies so far.


----------



## BKM Resilient (May 2, 2009)

Eric K said:


> Trying to figure out a schedule and came across a question. How long after concrete is poured approx. 6" can you put down a glue down carpet?


****************************
Start here:http://www.randrmagonline.com/Articles/Feature_Article/BNP_GUID_9-5-2006_A_10000000000000155900


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

30 days per inch.


----------

